# Weathered a freight car



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

put some graffiti on prior to airbrushing.....very new to airbrushing stuff, but when i upgrade to a better one i am sure the results will b better hwell:

















And one for fun


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

looks good


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Your trains are dirty!!!  Looks Nice


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

better??? what are you talking about??? i love the overall feel of your cars & the scenery !!!! i gotta admit im biased i lived in colorado springs for a while , man i miss colorado , again nice job !!


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks all....i'll b workin on the ballast today...have a day off and snow all over...one of those unexpected Colorado snowstorms last night...got 4-5 inches...65 and sunny tomorrow


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The weathering looks nice, a nice and dusty & dirty look to it. :thumbsup:


----------

